# Android Phone vs The Pub Quiz



## twentythreedom (Feb 23, 2011)

Got wondering about this earlier. If you went to a pub quiz, with an android phone and a mic and earpiece concealed, could you set up the phone and with the right apps set the phone up to whisper the correct answers to you? 

It's vital that you don't get caught, so any dodgy speaking search terms etc not acceptable.

Anyone reckon it's possible?


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 23, 2011)

fuck that looks really dodgy, i'm not scheming to scam a pub quiz, honest!!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 23, 2011)

Android or not, if you had a concealed mic and earpiece you could just get someone on the other end to google the answers and read them back to you. Much easier.

Awfully bad form though.


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 23, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> Android or not, if you had a concealed mic and earpiece you could just get someone on the other end to google the answers and read them back to you. Much easier.
> 
> Awfully bad form though.



Indeed. But could it be done using android apps etc? (ie no 3rd party on the phone)


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 23, 2011)

Or you could just google from any phone while you're "outside for a fag".

Phones are the enemy of the pub quiz.


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 24, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Or you could just google from any phone while you're "outside for a fag".
> 
> Phones are the enemy of the pub quiz.



yeah i know. there's probably an app for exactly what i'm talking about.. or there should be... or will be...


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 24, 2011)

The pub-quiz topic particularly irks me cos me, my mum, a few mates of mine did a local quiz, and being mega-clever we came second.. but the winners were fucking cheating cunts - to cut a long, angry, bitter rant short, we were robbed of the £700 prize. It's not the money, it's the _principle_. one of them had an earpiece hidden under hair, it was disgraceful.


----------



## Yata (Feb 24, 2011)

I've cheated before like this and won, then a week later when we weren't cheating someone just strolled up and faked conversation to steal an answer from us.. they won by 1 point.

Dont cheat, karma will get you back!


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 24, 2011)

The team that includes the barmaids gf or the barmans mates always wins. Google 'gross injustice' from your HTC.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 24, 2011)

one of my team mate tried to cheat, he was sent the wrong answer

we wouldn't have won anyway


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Feb 24, 2011)

The local quiz only has one bunch of "cheats", and to be fair they don't use it for random questions, and to be even fairer they are fucking hopeless, being young students, and they are a generally really nice bunch. They use Shazam for the music questions however.


----------



## killer b (Feb 24, 2011)

that's 50p a pop though!


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 24, 2011)

killer b said:


> that's 50p a pop though!



well there was £700 going at my local pub quiza while back, so what's 50p? (other than the act of cheating confirming you're a COMPLETE AND UTTER CUNT)?

Bastards. We need some kind of cheat-proof U75 online pub quiz.. Can you even begin to imagine such a thing?? Scary!


----------



## Kanda (Feb 24, 2011)

Cheating on Pub quizzes is fucking stupid. 

I went on a charity quiz night last year at some posh members club on Pall Mall. They made everyone put there mobiles in a brown paper bag in the middle of their table.


----------



## spacemonkey (Feb 25, 2011)

killer b said:


> that's 50p a pop though!


 
Not on smart phones it isn't.


----------

